# WoW fähiger Laptop



## Keyone (14. August 2009)

Hi, Ist zwar mein zweiter Thread in dieser Nacht.

Hab n bissl gegooglt und wollte mal fragen ob Ich mit den Laptops WoW auf der Grafik 1240x1024 ( glaub heißt so ) flüssig spielen kann.

Einstellungen: Wie erwähnt 1240x1024, halbe sichtweite, schatten aus, und sonst halt alles mittel.

Nummer 1

Nummer 2

Nummer 3

Wie ihr sicherlich auch merkt sind sie nicht so teuer.

Wenn ihr auch auf nem Laptop zockt könnt Ihr ja mal eure laptop werte posten.
Und wenn ich bei einem der Laptops die Grafik höher stellen kann als wie ich es "beschrieben" hab lasst es mich wissen =) 

mfg


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Keyone schrieb:


> Hi, Ist zwar mein zweiter Thread in dieser Nacht.
> 
> Hab n bissl gegooglt und wollte mal fragen ob Ich mit den Laptops WoW auf der Grafik 1240x1024 ( glaub heißt so ) flüssig spielen kann.
> 
> ...





Also ersmal vorweg : Lass die Finger von Nummer 2 , der Laptop bringts nich für soviel Geld...
Nummer 1 ist ganz ok und bisschen besser als Nummer 3 aber auch knappe 350euro teurer...
Nummer 3 reicht locker für WoW , und Grafik musst du nich hochschrauben , kannst du aber wagen... sollte klappen

Hoffe konnte helfen

Mfg Craecaen


----------



## fisker31 (14. August 2009)

Ich würde zu Nummer 2 greifen, der ist zwar der teuerste aber hat ordentlich was auf dem kasten. Der ist sogar besser als mein Rechner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem die Grafikkarte und Prozessor sind gut sowie die Auflösung des Mointors ist perfekt. Damit solltest du sogar andere Games flüssig spielen können außer WoW. ZUGREIFEN!


----------



## Keyone (14. August 2009)

Ok danke ^^


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Ich würde zu Nummer 2 greifen, der ist zwar der teuerste aber hat ordentlich was auf dem kasten. Der ist sogar besser als mein Rechner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm , nummer 2 ist viel zu teuer und nummer 3 reicht locker aus für wow^^ und so grafikspiele wie Age of Conan kannste damit auch noch mit nich ganz so hoher einstellung spielen.. 

also falls du nummer 2 kaufen solltest , war es ein absoluter fehler^^


----------



## Bellthane (14. August 2009)

Also ich hab so einen ähnlichen wie Nr. 3 nur 15" und einen etwas schwächeren Prozessor und kann Wow mit allen Details flüssig spielen. Um den Preis bekommst fast nix besseres.


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Also ich hab so einen ähnlichen wie Nr. 3 nur 15" und einen etwas schwächeren Prozessor und kann Wow mit allen Details flüssig spielen. Um den Preis bekommst fast nix besseres.



stimm dir absolut zu , hab ja auch so einen ähnlichen und bin ziemlich zufrieden für den preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodgrudge (14. August 2009)

das is meiner http://www.notebook.de/index.php?section=s...productid=20413 hab ihn letzt seit gut 3 monaten und der geht sahne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (14. August 2009)

also Craecaen hat zwar recht, dass nummer 3 wohl für wow ausreicht aber nummer 2 ist nicht wirklich zu teuer für das was er bietet. die verbaute grafikkarte darf man da nicht unterschätzen und mit nummer 2 könnte man alle spiele mit allen details spielen. wenn man aber wirklich nur wow spielen will, dann würde ich auch eher nummer 3 nehmen, denn der ist günstiger und reicht von der leistung her locker aus um wow mit allen details (schatten aber wie immer eine stufe niedriger) zu spielen.


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> also Craecaen hat zwar recht, dass nummer 3 wohl für wow ausreicht aber nummer 2 ist nicht wirklich zu teuer für das was er bietet. die verbaute grafikkarte darf man da nicht unterschätzen und mit nummer 2 könnte man alle spiele mit allen details spielen. wenn man aber wirklich nur wow spielen will, dann würde ich auch eher nummer 3 nehmen, denn der ist günstiger und reicht von der leistung her locker aus um wow mit allen details (schatten aber wie immer eine stufe niedriger) zu spielen.



hab fast den selbern , nur meine sound und leistungskarte sind ein bisschen besser , ich betone "bisschen".. und ich kann Age of Conan und so Grafikdetailierte spiele ohne probleme spielen , auf den höchsten einstellungen..


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Bei mir kommt beim 3. Link nur die Notebooksbilliger Startseite , wäre gut wenn du mal den Namen von Nr.3 reinschreiben könntest.

Wenn das vom Geld her machbar ist -> Nr.2 , ganz klar..

Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Denn der Preisunterschied von Nr.1 und Nr.2 ist ja nicht grad klein :-)_


----------



## Craecaen (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei mir kommt beim 3. Link nur die Notebooksbilliger Startseite , wäre gut wenn du mal den Namen von Nr.3 reinschreiben könntest.
> 
> Wenn das vom Geld her machbar ist -> Nr.2 , ganz klar..
> 
> Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Denn der Preisunterschied von Nr.1 und Nr.2 ist ja nicht grad klein :-)_



hmm und Nummer 3 is aber das am besten geeignete für wow un so , kannst nummer 2 auch nehmen , aber dann haste zuviel geld ausgegeben wenn du nur wow damit spielst und emails abcheckst^^


----------



## Bellthane (14. August 2009)

Also meiner ist wirklich nur geringfügig schlechter als der aus Nr. 3 und ich kann Nfs Undercover auch auf hohen Details spielen. Wenn das Notebook größtenteils nur für Wow verwendet werden soll, lohnt sich das teure Gerät auf keinen Fall.


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Könnte mir dan mal jemand den Namen geben wenn ihr ihn alle seht? :[_


----------



## Cartman666 (14. August 2009)

Aus eigener Erfahrung, mit Core 2 Duo 2 GHz, 2 GB RAM und Geforce 8600M GT gehen mittlere Details.
Selbst bei einem Freund mit Geforce 7600 im Notebook läuft alles soweit.
Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, wie viel besser die Geforce 9600er Chips sind, ob sich das lohnt.

Auf meinem Desktop PC habe ich auf 4 GB RAM aufgerüstet, seitdem haben sich die Nachladezeiten in Dalaran reduziert, mehr als 2 GB Speicher sind also durchaus sinnvoll.
Der Prozessor ist nebensächlich für WoW, alle Dual Cores mit mehr als 2 GHz reichen locker aus.

Generell muss ich aber sagen, daß ich vom Spielen mit Notebooks etwas ab bin, richtig spieletaugliche Geräte sind im Vergleich zu Desktop PCs zu teuer. Für 800 Euro kann man sich schon einen richtigen Kracher hinstellen.
Ausserdem leidet die Mobilität, starke Notebooks sind relativ schwer, haben geringe Akkulaufzeit (bei meinem rund 2 Stunden) und die Lüfter nerven häufig.
Und nach zwei bis drei Jahren merkt man, daß die Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht. Aufrüsten ist dann aber nur in den seltensten Fällen möglich.
In meinen Daddelkasten zu hause stecke ich alle zwei Jahre ca. 250 Euro, entweder in eine neue Grafikkarte, oder in einen neuen Prozessor. Und es macht schon mehr Spaß, an einem 22 Zoll Bildschirm zu spielen...
Aber wenn Du unbedingt eines möchtest, Nummer 3 ist kein schlechtes Gerät, mehr würde ich derzeit definitiv nicht für ein Notebook ausgeben. Für den Preis von Nummer 2 bekommst Du ja ein WoW taugliches Notebook und einen WoW tauglichen Dektop PC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman666 (14. August 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Könnte mir dan mal jemand den Namen geben wenn ihr ihn alle seht? :[_



Habe auch anhand der Nummer im Link dort gesucht, müsste der hier sein:
ASUS X72VN-7S116C
(verlinken geht irgendwie nicht...)


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2009)

_Danke :-)

Gut , hab ihn mir mal angeschaut - würde dann auch zu Nr.3 tendieren , Nr.2 wirklich nur wenn du auch vor hast was aktuelles/neues auf hohen Details zu spielen.
_


----------



## Soramac (14. August 2009)

Nummer 1 reicht auch vollkomm für World of Wacraft, ist im Apple MacBook Pro Bereich und die reichen auch für World of Warcraft aus. Gibt sogar Videos auf YouTube.


----------



## Voldemôrd (14. August 2009)

grad war/ist doch ein laptop bei aldi im angebot der war ganz gut soweit ich mich erinnern konnt  =Dvon medion war der =) 2x2.1 ghz ati 3850 oderso


----------



## Yaggoth (14. August 2009)

bloodgrudge schrieb:


> das is meiner http://www.notebook.de/index.php?section=s...productid=20413 hab ihn letzt seit gut 3 monaten und der geht sahne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn es nur um WOW geht ist ein Quadcore Geldverschwendung, da WOW die vier Kerne nicht nutzt. Da wäre man mit einem höher getakteten Dualcore besser bedient.

Allerdings würde ich auch dazu tendieren, dass Nr. 3 der geposteten Läppis eine Preisleistungsgerechte Spielmaschine für WOW und dessen zukünftige Inhalte darstellt.


----------



## ralonsi (14. August 2009)

ich spiele mit einem ACER ASPIRE 7520 G, der hat ne NVIDIA GeForce 8400MG TURBOCACHE Grafikkarte und das spiel läuft flüssig.


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2009)

ralonsi schrieb:


> ich spiele mit einem ACER ASPIRE 7520 G, der hat ne NVIDIA GeForce 8400MG TURBOCACHE Grafikkarte und das spiel läuft flüssig.



Mit welchen Einstellungen? Das kann ich dir fast nicht glauben...


----------



## xdave78 (17. August 2009)

Also Preis/Leistungsmässig geht wohl kein weg am GT725 von MSI vorbei. Damit spiele ich sogar AoC auf HIGH
http://www.notebook.de/msi-gt-725-g-994/ (den untersten mit C2D9500 CPU)
kannst gerne mal auf notebookjournal.de (und allen anderen notebook test pages im net) die Tests anschaun selbst wesentlich teurere Geräte liegen kaum/nicht über der Performance von dem Teil. Ich hab es seit 4 Monaten und bin super Zufrieden ein solches Lappi zu dem Preis bekommen zu haben und mit dem hardwaremässig besten was es zu dem Zeitpunkt gab (bzw ist die ATI HD4850 mobile noch immer das Spitzenteil). 

Sei nicht Dumm hol Dir das GT725 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit hängst Du alle vorher genannten Lappis meilenweit ab.

LG Dave

PS: Nein ich bekomme kein Geld von MSI. Aber wenn ich von einem Produkt überzeugt bin kann man das empfehlen...MUSS MAN sogar bei soviel Geld!


----------

